# Tell me something good that happened today!



## MadManx (Nov 9, 2019)

Spread some positivity! Even if its small... its still something! Let others know.... maybe that positivity will spread to them too!


----------



## MadManx (Nov 9, 2019)

I'll start! I finished a small doodle today! I dont usually do personal art.... so it was very refreshing to do something for myself!


----------



## SundayBest (Nov 9, 2019)

This is such a great idea! 

My soon-to-be-partner (we’re making it official tomorrow at dinner) woke up before I did and she sent a voice recording so that when I woke up I could hear her tell me good morning. 

Also finally did laundry for the first time in forever! Things are looking up, haha.


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 9, 2019)

No


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 9, 2019)

Today is the 30 year anniversary of the fall of the Berlin Wall


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 9, 2019)

I got heartburn but I found some gaviscon tablets and now I feel gooooood.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 9, 2019)

I baked banana/carrot/coconut cake (and between us boyfriend and I ate half of it). It may have used up pretty much all the energy I had for the day, but it was tasty cake!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 9, 2019)

I got through a day without being hassled by the company charity case, and didn't have to take care of the chickens.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 9, 2019)

Had an awesome dance party last night with friends. Tails were shaken, drinks were drunk, fun had by all!!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 9, 2019)

Found a new Comptia testing app.  Needs a little modifying but it works like a champ!  Also, my son's soccer team would their game!  So fun!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 9, 2019)

I went ice skating today for the first time in about 15 years.

I should leave out the part about falling on my butt.


----------



## Ghostbird (Nov 9, 2019)

I saw a Black capped nuthatch at my bird feeder!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 9, 2019)

I planted three trees today.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 10, 2019)

I didn't get mugged...


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 10, 2019)

Maybe not “good” but funny! Driving my looooong drive to work, going hella fast on the highway, listening to music, cigarette lit in one hand. Go to flick ash and the sucker disappears.

I think “meh at least it went out the window!” Ohhhhhh boy was I wrong. My back starts burning and I’m immediately like “ohh god ohh sh** ohh f***”

I STAND on my brake, because I need to stand to keep my butt from catching on fire. Pull over throw my hazards on. Luckily it’s 0400 on a Sunday Morning so no one is out and about. I lift my hind parts off my LEATHER seat to find a perfect burn hole.

Good thing? My uniform has no new holes in it! I was laughing at myself so hard I had to pull into this gas station so I could type this out. Have a good one my friends!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2019)

About a month ago Google Pay stopped working for many people in Germany who use it together with their PayPal account, including myself. Google Pay basically turned into my main payment method on the go, so that sucked.
Today it started working again though! 

Also I got to hang out with lemurs again today. They came out to greet me, sat on my shoulder, wanted some scratches and belly rubs. There was much rejoicing :3


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Nov 10, 2019)

Woke up this morning and got myself a bun...moma always said, you'd better not eat more than one...she said you're one in a million, you've got to bring this home a dime...but you were born under a tall pine, with a buch of needles in your eyes...
But for real, nothing particularly good or bad has happened, its just another regular day of apprehensive boredom. Well, lunch was nice so there's that.


----------



## MadManx (Nov 10, 2019)

this is all very good things ! even if they are small :') im finally getting back into making my independent study art anatomically correct today through studies and references !


----------



## MadManx (Nov 12, 2019)

i ended up getting a good portion of my essay done! its due next week... i think this one is way more thought out than the last one i turned in! certainly putting a lot more thought and consideration in it as well


----------



## blue sky love (Nov 12, 2019)

I was able to talk to my older brother because we barely get to talk!

And spoke to my lil online brother @Z-ro too


----------



## Anibusvolts (Nov 12, 2019)

I commissioned my favorite artist yet again!_
*cough Cough, You know who you are cough*_


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 13, 2019)

I found out that next week, I'll only work Monday-Wednesday and have a 4-day weekend! (Thurs, Fri, Sat, Sun)


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 13, 2019)

I just put down some serious money for a huge fursuit tail, based on my scalesona today. I’m super excited, I ended up getting so much money at once!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

I saw someone really cute and i can't stop thinking of them and i think that's pretty good


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 13, 2019)

Got paint on my brand new Jacket by accident...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 13, 2019)

I found $5 on the floor today


----------



## Simo (Nov 13, 2019)

I found $.60 in the sofa today. 

But more seriously looked at cross country skis, and am hoping to get a pair along with poles/boots in a few weeks. Then I'll be in top shape and able to have more peace and quiet.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

Simo said:


> I found $.60 in the sofa today.
> 
> But more seriously looked at cross country skis, and am hoping to get a pair along with poles/boots in a few weeks. Then I'll be in top shape and able to have more peace and quiet.


I love skiing i downhill ski but i still ski and it's fun


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 13, 2019)

I woke up and felt happy...sort of.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I woke up and felt happy...sort of.


Oh yay that's good


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 13, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I woke up and felt happy...sort of.


*No. Not sort of.*

_*You felt too happy.*_


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 13, 2019)

Took housemate's dog on a medium-longish walk. He was a good boy, and didn't pull nearly as much as he has in the past, which makes me super proud of my work training him.


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 13, 2019)

Ive got a good character from a game I like 
Bad news is, there's far better characters than him and it costed a lot to pull him off 
Now I've gotta grind and wait dozens of moths just to get the more worth the time characters


----------



## MadManx (Nov 14, 2019)

I gave up a very deteriorating habit  - drinking for something more healthy - working out and a better physcial lifestyle... i thought i would NEVER say that i like working out in the years ive been alive!


----------



## MadManx (Nov 14, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I woke up and felt happy...sort of.


happy is a good thing ! even if its a small ammount ! its something  !


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 14, 2019)

I have to double-check that I've counted things right, but I _think_ the bits I picked up today will make the last few gifts I needed for the advent pressies I'm exchanging with boyfriend (basically Dec 1-24 we hang little gifts for each day on the wall and open them together). I'm excited to see what he thinks! I probably have spent more than I should have on it, all things told, but I love giving gifts so it's SO FUN for me to get to do this.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 16, 2019)

I won $200 in a karaoke raffle at a furbowl. Time to pay off the fursuit material loan.


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 17, 2019)

I saw the training I’ve been giving my rookie pay off today and received compliments from my Captain!


----------



## Kinare (Nov 18, 2019)

I cuddled a cat.


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 18, 2019)

I moved HERE!!


----------



## MadManx (Nov 19, 2019)

my manager got a lemon and wanted me to cut half of it and didnt want the other half so i made a small glass of lemonade at the end of the day....LMFAO!


----------



## MadManx (Nov 21, 2019)

WORKING OUT MY ARMS FINALLY !! been running a mile everyday, jogging and walking for 20 minutes... it about time i work on my arms finally!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 21, 2019)

My sister made French Toast this morning for our family.


----------



## Rassah (Nov 21, 2019)

Watched Dr. Phill dispense some wisdom on how to organize your life and keep negativity out. Will probably take a picture with him later.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 26, 2019)

I found the missing nose-hair piece to my beard trimmer.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 26, 2019)

ID'd 13 species of birds at the shore today.
(Tweeted pictures of a few)


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 26, 2019)

Bought the duct tape for my DTD ^!^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 26, 2019)

It ended. Oh, and I got my annual Thanksgiving gift card from work.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2019)

I had coffee. Everydays a good day with coffee.


----------



## Breyo (Nov 27, 2019)

This is such a sweet thread 

Hmm, I made a couple of new friends over discord and beat my knife-only run of RE 4. I feel pretty accomplished, even though it's a silly thing to feel proud of.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 27, 2019)

A member of  a rap group from my home town, "Rae Sremmurd" was donating free turkeys in my town today.   I was in marching band with him.  Can't say I was friends, or knew him that much, but I remember he was nice, as well as his brother "Swae Lee"    Glad that hasn't changed as they became really successful. 

People paying it forward is always good to hear 

www.wcbi.com: Member of Rae Sremmurd gives out free turkeys to community


----------



## MadManx (Nov 28, 2019)

i had a huge test of patience today.......... and won?????? 1hour+ traffic in LAX... i hated it ! but going back FELT SO GOOD because i was able to go more than 5 miles per hour haha : ) the little things!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 29, 2019)

I replaced my car radio.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 29, 2019)

I made quorn curry for dinner for boyfriend and I, and it turned out absolutely delicious! Tasty things yay!


----------



## MadManx (Dec 6, 2019)

im so SOOOOOOO excited to donate my blood next tuesday *o* 2nd time ! Also my Assistant Manager told me he really trusts me in terms of the work place...... im the new guy im so dam happy... just gottta keep doing me my best


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 6, 2019)

Good friend got home safely


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 6, 2019)

My tooth doesn't hurt anymore!


----------



## blue sky love (Dec 6, 2019)

I sold my wii


----------



## Ace412 (Dec 11, 2019)

It was yesterday but I finally got a CPR Save! I’ve been at this 12 years and never been able to save someone through CPR, they’ve always been too FAF gone. I always felt like the Grim Reaper followed me around. Yesterday though, he took a nap or stubbed his toe which allowed me to help the patient beat the odds!

I’ve said this on other threads but idk I just really wanted to say it here where it’s supposed to be said LOL


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 11, 2019)

Nothing yet but for past few days my mood is significantly better.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 11, 2019)

Water heater broke.  It's definitely not fun and cold water is terrible, but it was fun working together with wife and kids to figure out how to get hot water into bathtub enough to bathe.


----------



## MadManx (Dec 11, 2019)

I donated blood today and got a haircut!


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 15, 2019)

Nothing good has happened to me today, yesterday, the day before that or even 3 days ago
But, I've got an extremely rare character from a game I like, tho, the character doesn't have the right skill level to be useful 
I can't level him up, my team sucks 
So it's a useless accomplishment, this plainly sucks, so I will inconsider it a good thing


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 15, 2019)

i'm eating krispy kreme donuts for breakfast, bad for the body but good for the soul


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 15, 2019)

I saw a family of deer outside my house this morning.


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 15, 2019)

I went to a Chevelle concert last night.  Was really fun, they put on an awesome concert, and I was in the front row. 

Also the lead singer picked on me for not head-banging like every one else!   I don’t really like head-banging lol.

It was awesome though. Best concert I’ve been to in awhile.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 15, 2019)

Hung out with the lemurs at the zoo again.
They like to sit on my lap when it's cold to keep their feet warm :3


----------



## MadManx (Dec 17, 2019)

IM OUT WITH MY SIGNIFICANT OTHER. We are in a long distance relationship and I use to know them before they moved away, weve been together for 4 years so far and I havent seen them in a year..... I'm so fucking blessed <3 they got me copic markers for Christmas and eventhough it's a small pack.... I love it so much....


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 17, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Hung out with the lemurs at the zoo again.
> They like to sit on my lap when it's cold to keep their feet warm :3


That's sweet and adorable <3


I ate kettlecorn. Not good for me, but a temporary mood booster.


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 18, 2019)

I’ve become good friends with someone who understand me, listens to me, likes to talk with me, and is just a joy to be around. I never really had any of that before coming here, but now I do. I’m very happy. And I think he enjoys it too.


----------



## Sairn (Dec 18, 2019)

I enjoyed making some sloppy joes for our company potluck, sat and jammed out while cooking. Taste testing the whole way


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 19, 2019)

Recieved a secret santa gift for seminary! I got sour patch kids, a water color painting of a fantasy scene and some drawn dragons cards~


----------



## Breyo (Dec 19, 2019)

My mom was feeling dizzy (she just got surgery done a couple of days ago) and she couldn't stomach anything. I decided to surprise her and whip up some scrambled eggs, toast and some warm apple cider (which she always loves to eat in the morning) and she was in a much happier mood for the rest of the day!

I also got past a super hard part in the Evil Within in akumu mode (any hit kills you instantly), which felt amazing!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2019)

That was down-right decent of you @bkk1


----------



## Breyo (Dec 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> That was down-right decent of you @bkk1


I know she'd do the same for me . Also, I never miss out on a chance to do some cooking!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 20, 2019)

I worked an overnight shift, and right at the end, the crew scheduler for the night shift came over and said he had to force me to work a double-shift (for a total 16 hour shift).  I swear, he's one of those people who gets off on doing that. . .he slithers around with a grin on his face, telling people "I'm sorry, I'm going to have to force you to work over" even though he looks absolutely delighted to be messing up their whole day.

I wasn't real happy about that, considering it meant I wouldn't get home until 4pm, sleep a few hours and have to be back at work at 11pm.  Still, I agreed to it.  When my first shift was over, I stopped to let the day shift scheduler know I was going to be working the double.  She grinned and said, "No, don't worry about it, I got you covered."  She'd found someone else to fill the spot, so I could go home and get some sleep.  

So, that was my GOOD thing that happened today.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 20, 2019)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I worked an overnight shift, and right at the end, the crew scheduler for the night shift came over and said he had to force me to work a double-shift (for a total 16 hour shift).  I swear, he's one of those people who gets off on doing that. . .he slithers around with a grin on his face, telling people "I'm sorry, I'm going to have to force you to work over" even though he looks absolutely delighted to be messing up their whole day.
> 
> I wasn't real happy about that, considering it meant I wouldn't get home until 4pm, sleep a few hours and have to be back at work at 11pm.  Still, I agreed to it.  When my first shift was over, I stopped to let the day shift scheduler know I was going to be working the double.  She grinned and said, "No, don't worry about it, I got you covered."  She'd found someone else to fill the spot, so I could go home and get some sleep.
> 
> So, that was my GOOD thing that happened today.



Glad that worked out for you Mael! You earned that rest!

As for me. I finally started my Christmas holidays! Probably best thing about today..


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 20, 2019)

I got my first official fursona commission today!! It’s my profile pic!


----------



## Breyo (Dec 20, 2019)

MRNICEGUY321 said:


> I got my first official fursona commission today!! It’s my profile pic!


It looks really nice! I'm happy for you


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 20, 2019)

Christmas break.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 20, 2019)

I got paid well for a week of hard work.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 20, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I got paid well for a week of hard work.


you gonna spend it on some good ol animal pictures?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 20, 2019)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> you gonna spend it on some good ol animal pictures?



I got real animals to feed. My dogs are floofin my bank account.


----------



## MadManx (Dec 21, 2019)

All this positivity energy i hope inspires others as it inspires me. Good things come in many shapes and forms and in different sizes to others around us. Use others energy to help inspire you as well ! Big or small! 
As for my positive thing today, im back making art. i was on a break for because i was seeing my significant other. i want to give them my full attention when  i am with them. I just cant wait to move in with them in 2 months finally !! 
Next year ill be more serious on my trade -  do i hope to only rely on my art as a source of income ? no! though i am CRAZY excited on getting better at what i do.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 21, 2019)

I got my art piece I commissioned this morning.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 21, 2019)

I woke up


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 21, 2019)

A client mailed me a ton of candy from what I believe to be the Netherlands.

So that was a nice unexpected surprise.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 21, 2019)

I had band practice, and it was jammin. I want to play with the band every day.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 21, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I had band practice, and it was jammin. I want to play with the band every day.


OOOOOOoOOOh. a band? what kind of music do you guys do


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 21, 2019)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> OOOOOOoOOOh. a band? what kind of music do you guys do



Metallic stuff


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 22, 2019)

The days are now growing longer.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 22, 2019)

I had a good nights rest and my shoulder didn't hurt this morning.


----------



## creamyfox (Dec 23, 2019)

we didn't go out in PE class, that's good because I dont like doing sports


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 23, 2019)

I travelled all the way from france to spain >.<


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 23, 2019)

We have finished shift one hour earlier today but now we have to sit in cafeteria for one hour instead.

At least we get paid for it.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 26, 2019)

I played minecraft and I found bees


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

I'VE GOT MY HEART BUMPING AGAIN!!!!!!!!
I'm feeling alive


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

Wasn't there an eclipse today in SE Asia? 

That's special.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Wasn't there an eclipse today in SE Asia?
> 
> That's special.


were you there to witness it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> were you there to witness it?


Nope. 

To tell the truth I forgot what I wanted to post so I had to think or _something_. :}


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Nope.
> 
> To tell the truth I forgot what I wanted to post so I had to think or _something_. :}


:1
Glad you brought a quite big event to this thread
sorry to know you didn't make a part of it.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 26, 2019)

I just can't get enough of my own figure, it was a birthday/christmas gift ♡


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 26, 2019)

I made it home to alcohol and SSRI'S


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 26, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I made it home to alcohol and SSRI'S



I made it home to lemony water and SNRIs!!!


----------



## Furrium (Jan 3, 2020)

In the morning, I thought that my headache was gone, but no, it got even stronger.  Sometimes I even want to chop off my head, probably I would be a great doctor.  Nevertheless, I was almost cured.


----------



## Breyo (Jan 3, 2020)

I witnessed my new guinea pig's first popcorn, and he is now comfortable completely with me holding him (he purrs and everything already, it's so sweet).

We also have introduced him to the dogs, and they are very gentle with him. And before you say, "that's so dangerous", I was holding him and my family was holding the dogs. They're little chihuahuas, and they wanted to play with him so bad. They were bringing him toys and everything. Definitely was the highlight of my day!


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 3, 2020)

The walls in my apartment are paper thin. I'm chill with my neighbor and I know that he works hard for what he has. I recently heard him bust a fat nut right through my walls and I was like "Man, good for him. He deserves it.".


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 3, 2020)

Picked up some faux fur to experiment with dying and making a bracelet out of it.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 3, 2020)

It became Friday.


----------



## HecticSeth (Jan 3, 2020)

i get paid tonight. and i can get some ciggies


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Jan 4, 2020)

Found some really awesome new space ambient music for dreams of floating in the loving embrace of the Universe.

Astraeum (Space Ambient Music) - YouTube


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 4, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> It became Friday.



and now it is saturday, the best day of all. :3


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 4, 2020)

My grandma who's suffering from a form of Parkinson's immediately recognized me. It had not happened in over a year.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2020)

I consumed a small amount of chocolate with no ill effect.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 8, 2020)

Ordered my Fursona commission today! Though  now I play the waiting game


----------



## Lobie5 (Jan 8, 2020)

Went looking for royalty free music, and found this AMAZING artist. Been jammin' ever since.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 8, 2020)

My brother came home from deployment


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 16, 2020)

I cleaned most of my house and everything smells clean and feels soft.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 17, 2020)

I had surgery yesterday and everything went well and I am in no pain whatsoever!


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 19, 2020)

I learned that God loves everyone and anyone can earn eternal life


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jan 19, 2020)

I got to enjoy the day off petting my puppy. Try and top that ^_^


----------



## Doomer (Jan 19, 2020)

Finally got my first album released


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 19, 2020)

My super secret diary wasn't stolen after all. I freaked out before I found it and I must say, it has some sins from my past confessed inside. Oof I dodged a BUL-LET.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 19, 2020)

Doomer said:


> Finally got my first album released


I got to hear some of your relaxing music.  That's some good sound.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 19, 2020)

Two weeks ago one of the free ranging lemurs I befriended at a local zoo was attacking me.
He beat the crap out of my head and pulled on my hair.
5 minutes later he came out again just to attack me.

But today he came out and hung out with me like he usually does :3
I guess he was upset because of the fireworks a few days prior or maybe he just had a really bad day.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 19, 2020)

I ended up getting my PC to turn on! Supposedly was an issue with a USB device pulling to much power for the switch to work.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 19, 2020)

Sairn said:


> I ended up getting my PC to turn on! Supposedly was an issue with a USB device pulling to much power for the switch to work.


Huh. I didn't know that was even possible!


----------



## Sairn (Jan 19, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Huh. I didn't know that was even possible!



My power switch is on the same board as the front USB, and I was getting really confused.

MB is less than a year old, and it was a new power supply as well. Unplugged the USB devices from the front and it turned on. I'm in the same boat, didn't realize it was possible either lol


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 22, 2020)

I woke up early AND wide awake!


----------



## creamyfox (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm living right now and its awesome. Seriously, i breath, my heart beats, I am conscious and healthy. This is a miracle. I actually had a terrible day today and I suddenly remembered it. I am so happy, I wanna hug everyone!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 22, 2020)

I went into college store to buy a coffee and when I got to the counter I realized I forgot my wallet at home. The cashier said not to worry and he paid the $1.50 himself so I could have my coffee. 

One small act of kindness can make a big difference for someone else.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2020)

I had a productive day at work and I'll be able to go home at a reasonable time.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 22, 2020)

Made a new friend today while at school, we talked to each other on discord and hopefully when my TF2 finished downloading we can play together


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2020)

My new hardware synth (Deepmind 12) came in!


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 23, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I had coffee. Everydays a good day with coffee.


I completely agree.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 23, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I went into college store to buy a coffee and when I got to the counter I realized I forgot my wallet at home. The cashier said not to worry and he paid the $1.50 himself so I could have my coffee.
> 
> One small act of kindness can make a big difference for someone else.


Clearly the cashier understands the power of coffee.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 23, 2020)

I made a new friend in real life.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 23, 2020)

I found my watch I've been looking for!
It's been months since I've found it!
So excited to wear it again


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 24, 2020)

I got a free Pop-Tart from a vending machine! I paid for it with quarters because the credit card reader was out, but it ended up returning my coins AND giving me the Pop-Tart. Plus a penny for some reason.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 24, 2020)

I got my commission in, I'm in a great mood today


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 24, 2020)

I bought Doom yesterday for €19.99. 3 hours later it was on sale for €5.99.
So i refounded it, got my money back today, bought Doom, Fallout 4 and i still have €5.15 left.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 24, 2020)

I finished my taxes and I'm actually getting money back.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Kinda silly but had some delicious pizza


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 25, 2020)

I watched a compilation video of a ship between two player characters during the first Critical Role campaign, with Vox Machina. 

The stream was six hours long and it took all night, but it was worth it! I was crying by the end of it, it was so good! ;-;

But, yeah, that made me really happy afterwards! That was a good end to my day.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 25, 2020)

Did an upgrade from Win 7 Home Premium to Win 10 Home in under 6 hours without losing any data. BTW, for anyone that hasn't drank the Kool-Aid, the free Win 10 upgrade from 7 or 8/8.1 is still available on the Microsoft website. If you have a legit copy of Win 7 or 8/8.1 on your 'puter, it's gratis from MS.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 25, 2020)

My new clothes arrived and 3 pieces fit, and there's one more I gotta try on


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 25, 2020)

This one watched as his grandma got ripped apart by a troll... It's good because she's EVIL (Extra Villainous In Life)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 25, 2020)

I woke up feeling pretty good for once. It didn't last.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 26, 2020)

Signing the lease on a new apartment tomorrow!!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 26, 2020)

Caught a shiny gyrados in pokemon go!


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 26, 2020)

Church was great! Had Chinese food. Also decided to give up soda for life...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 26, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Church was great! Had Chinese food. Also decided to give up soda for life...



Congrats. Soda is dumb.
But why can't I stop drinking diet mountain pee?


----------



## Furrium (Jan 29, 2020)

Yesterday I passed the last exam and now I have a week of rest, also today I didn’t have a toothache.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 29, 2020)

Getting tipped for a job well done is always a good feeling.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Jan 29, 2020)

I didn't feel so deprived of energy to fall asleep in class this time


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 29, 2020)

The brainless, narcissistic pity-hire that thinks it's my boss had the day off, so there was no harassment to put up with at work.


----------



## Breyo (Jan 29, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The brainless, narcissistic pity-hire that thinks it's my boss had the day off, so there was no harassment to put up with at work.


That's great! Hopefully someone stands up to them eventually, but that person would probably get fired. People like your boss need to pull their heads out of their butts and take a step back.

Hmm... work sucked, but when I came home, my little cavy companion sat on my lap after playtime and wouldn't stop purring and cuddling <3 
Definitely made suffering through the day worth it


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 29, 2020)

BreyoGP said:


> That's great! Hopefully someone stands up to them eventually, but that person would probably get fired. People like your boss need to pull their heads out of their butts and take a step back.
> 
> Hmm... work sucked, but when I came home, my little cavy companion sat on my lap after playtime and wouldn't stop purring and cuddling <3
> Definitely made suffering through the day worth it


This isn't my boss. Just the Dunning-Kruger Effect made flesh.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 29, 2020)

Got a good raise today with my annual review, had a surpassing score ^^


----------



## Breyo (Jan 29, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> This isn't my boss. Just the Dunning-Kruger Effect made flesh.


Ah, my bad! I read your original post wrong. At least they weren't there to ruin your day! Since it isn't actually your boss, someone'll probably see how they act and put an end to it


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 29, 2020)

I bought a new toothbrush!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jan 29, 2020)

Following my shift at work, we had a listening session, a time where the management basically sat down and let the employees talk about things they've seen that needed improved. The meeting was paid time on the clock, and the manager provided us with food ^_^


----------



## Sairn (Jan 31, 2020)

I got a decent raise, and while I had my tire go out on me I'm grateful I was able to swap for the spare and make it home safe ^^


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 31, 2020)

I WAS ABLE TO GET MY CHEMICAL ROMANCE TICKETS


----------



## Sairn (Jan 31, 2020)

MosquitoBeest said:


> I WAS ABLE TO GET MY CHEMICAL ROMANCE TICKETS



*Hits G note*

WHEN I WAS, A YOUNG BOY


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 31, 2020)

I ate some toasted waffles. Waffles are gooood.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 1, 2020)

I broke my current record of consecutive days being alive.

I’m hoping to break my record again tomorrow <:


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 1, 2020)

I got inspired and the notes are flowing smooooth!


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)

Had some laughs and fun on the forums today


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm at a furbowl and there's karaoke.


----------



## Sairn (Feb 2, 2020)

Got myself a new motorcycle


----------



## MadManx (Feb 5, 2020)

gunna donate blood today ! round 3 for me!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 5, 2020)

A friend taught me the basics of sewing by hand, allowing me to get back to work on my fursuit.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 27, 2020)

This....  Just...  this....


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 27, 2020)

Just got a notification stating that an OverClocked ReMix album has just been released, and I happen to be among the artists that contributed! 

Last time I had touched and sent my track over was in July of last year, so the publishing part took a bit of a while compared to other releases I had previously worked on. I'm glad this small project ended up so diverse genre-wise, btw:





Download is free for anyone interested~


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 27, 2020)

Getting paid $200 to make a delivery to the Toyota factory nearby


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 27, 2020)

I got my flavored seltzer... finally!! Its great :3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 29, 2020)

I just got off work and I can sleep in as long as I want tomorrow <3


----------



## Narachii (Feb 29, 2020)

Nothing


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 29, 2020)

I won an art raffle.

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/art-raffle.1666189/#post-6712365


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Feb 29, 2020)

I fixed my character's profile


----------



## Arix (Feb 29, 2020)

A while ago I got a letter from the government saying I owed some $750. I kept appealing it higher and higher, and just received a notice saying it's finally been overturned.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 1, 2020)

Arix said:


> A while ago I got a letter from the government saying I owed some $750. I kept appealing it higher and higher, and just received a notice saying it's finally been overturned.


Maybe it's because I'm poor, but I almost wept tears of joy at this.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Mar 4, 2020)

Work at the airport. Today I had a passenger checking in, and for whatever reason, I decided to don an Irish accent when she approached me(I do random things). Later when I was boarding the flight down at the gate, I used my regular American accent. As she scanned her boarding pass, she was like, "Wait, that was a fake accent before?!" I had her completely fooled. Gave us both a good chuckle.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 5, 2020)

I stepped on a cornflake. Now I'm registered as a serial killer... the good part is my friend went more coocoo than a fruit loop, he feared me!


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 5, 2020)

My brother and I played Granblue Fantasy Versus together that was fun.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 5, 2020)

Not one, but... _two_ chicken sandwiches =)


----------



## PercyD (Mar 5, 2020)

Today is my day off~ vuv

I am ultra relaxed.


----------



## Marnol (Mar 5, 2020)

This is pretty basic but still applies methinks.  I opened my eyes this morning.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 7, 2020)

Learned I get a four day weekend off work next weekend.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 7, 2020)

My digestive system finally calmed down!


----------



## Telnac (Mar 7, 2020)

I got to take a 90 minute long shower today.


----------



## Arix (Mar 7, 2020)

At the pub quiz at the con, my team won.

With 69 points.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2020)

Arix said:


> At the pub quiz at the con, my team won.
> 
> With 69 points.



that sentence is sooo Australian
Congrats!!!

Hmmm...I got good advice from a friend!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 7, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I got to take a 90 minute long shower today.



Holy cow.
My water heater doesn't last that long. After about 15 minutes, it is no longer boiling lava hot.


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 7, 2020)

I got to play D&D today 

It happens every Saturday, but it's still the highlight of my week


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 7, 2020)

I had fruit gushers, and the packets had green ones in em


----------



## Telnac (Mar 7, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Holy cow.
> My water heater doesn't last that long. After about 15 minutes, it is no longer boiling lava hot.


Our water heater is for the whole apartment building but in the past I used an ultra low flow shower head that felt more like hot mist when I had small water heaters.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 8, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Our water heater is for the whole apartment building but in the past I used an ultra low flow shower head that felt more like hot mist when I had small water heaters.



I take the flow restrictors out of my shower heads. Take that, environment! Ha!


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 8, 2020)

One of the pandas was posing for me today so I got to take some really nice shots of him :3




Red Panda by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 8, 2020)

Ate a great dinner


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 8, 2020)

Epic cuddling.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 8, 2020)

Dog snored on my lap


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 9, 2020)

I finally removed an annoying zit from inside my nostril! =w=

Also, McDonald's for dinner :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 9, 2020)

I overtook a bike while I was out on my run today X3
It was an old man and he was driving slowly but still. Considering how ridiculously out of shape I was just two years ago I am pretty happy about that!


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2020)

Today I finally sold $900 in old comic books to a dealer in New Hampshire...was tough to see them go but since I have not looked at them in ages the $ will really help keep me afloat. I had talked about this doing this for ages, and finally made it happen. (was about 50 comics, in all, 1940s-1960s)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 10, 2020)

My cellphone (Kyocera Duraforce Pro 2) decided to malfunction - no phone microphone, BT mic or headset mic input! I suspected a rogue update from Google or Verizon did the deed. Did some basic troubleshooting, then went online to get this replaced, because it's less than a year old. That was yesterday, 1830 hours, approx. Today  at 1630 hours, I have a functioning replacement. Big shout out to Verizon (right?) for making my day a bit happier. The usual SOP was "We don't have a replacement, so will a five year old bottom line LG be okay?" Not this time, they just said not a year old, you get another Kyocera. The dOOd on the phone said two days minimum but hey, less than twenty-four hours is sort of mind boggling.

On the downside, it really was peaceful without a cellphone ringing off the hook with scammers . . .


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 11, 2020)

After work today, I drove to the coast and had dinner. It was lovely.


----------



## AgataM. (Mar 13, 2020)

Real spring has come to my city! I took this photo today
Even daffodils bloom, but I have not photographed them yet - I am shy to photograph on the street.
And today I chose silver birthday jewelry for myself.
Oh, it's such a sweet topic, I like to read it. There is so much negativity on the Internet right now. I had to stop using Twitter so as not to fuel nervousness.
at some point, I just want to step aside from everything, and look only at the photos of dogs, flowers and cats. It's true


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 13, 2020)

It's the third consecutive day in which I don't have to do anything but hang around the house.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 13, 2020)

Got up earlier than usual this morning!


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 7, 2020)

Had a good birthday.  Sucked I couldn't celebrate it at my favorite restaurant in Tennessee as I usually do every year, but still good nonetheless.  Sure know what I'm doing the moment this quarantine ends.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2020)

My buckwheat hull pillow came in today, just a part of a whole Japanese piecemeal bed set I'm putting together.
Gonna use that virus relief money and buy a new bed ;3


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 7, 2020)

Got a text from my old man. Which is odd cause he never texts me or calls me honestly. So that was nice.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 7, 2020)

Ate some apple strudel. My fave~


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 11, 2020)

My boss is letting me come home from my work trip really early tomorrow!

Though it’s because the weathermen are predicting a possible tornado outbreak tomorrow and I don’t need to be caught out in it...  That’s not so good. 

I have a tornado shelter at home though so I’ll be fine!


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 11, 2020)

I played with my birbos and doggo :3


----------



## BrambleBabe (Apr 12, 2020)

I ate some delicious chicken tenders.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 13, 2020)

I found a pair of socks I thought I lost to my washing machine!
Also took some photos of soap films today, so that was fun:


----------



## Glossolalia (Apr 13, 2020)

I went to the grocery store this morning and they had toilet paper, flour, brown sugar and popcorn!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 13, 2020)

My brother made our family some ginger bread to enjoy


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 13, 2020)

Was looking through some old artwork done by friends of mine as a gift for me back in the day and when looking at all of this art. I couldn't help but smile and think to myself "I have some pretty damn amazing friends I made online over the few years that I love to death."











 (The quote is this"When you looked at me for the first time. You didn't see some kind of freak you saw someone who needed a friend and not just any kind of but a true friend.")





and even though I'm not really apart of the MLP fandom anymore. All the friends I have made in it have stayed with me and we have all bonded more over other fandoms and just from bonding with one over calls and helping one in another with some irl issues from time to time.

We've become family in many respects over these last few years and I love them all dearly.


----------



## Skipper84 (Apr 14, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> After work today, I drove to the coast and had dinner. It was lovely.



My department is authorizing vacation again, so that was a pretty good thing today.  Even got some time off approved for next week, so even better.  

Nice view!  I've been wanting to get over to Morro, Pismo or even SLO.  Were all the restaurants closed, or were they at least open for take-out?   Hopefully things will open up completely sooner than later.  That way I may not be so apprehensive about the 2 hour drive.  I may do it anyway since I've got vacation scheduled for next week.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 14, 2020)

Skipper84 said:


> My department is authorizing vacation again, so that was a pretty good thing today.  Even got some time off approved for next week, so even better.
> 
> Nice view!  I've been wanting to get over to Morro, Pismo or even SLO.  Were all the restaurants closed, or were they at least open for take-out?   Hopefully things will open up completely sooner than later.  That way I may not be so apprehensive about the 2 hour drive.  I may do it anyway since I've got vacation scheduled for next week.



That picture was taken just before all the social distancing went down in my area. The restaurants are still open right now but only for takeout.

Pismo is ghetto as hell and I wouldn't recommend it at any time of year. All the valley folk go there to vacation. Its gross. Slo is just Santa Barbara light now. Morro Bay is quaint, but the real locals spot to go is Cayucos and the beaches slightly past it between it and Cambria.


----------



## Skipper84 (Apr 14, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> That picture was taken just before all the social distancing went down in my area. The restaurants are still open right now but only for takeout.
> 
> Pismo is ghetto as hell and I wouldn't recommend it at any time of year. All the valley folk go there to vacation. Its gross. Slo is just Santa Barbara light now. Morro Bay is quaint, but the real locals spot to go is Cayucos and the beaches slightly past it between it and Cambria.



I gotta agree with you on Pismo.  I enjoy the people watching, but that's about it.  One of those places where I'm afraid to touch anything.  I've never been a real big fan of Cayucos mostly due to weekends spent there with friends and family.  That was about 20 years ago, so I suppose I should give it a chance the next time I'm over there.  I've been to Avila a few times and really enjoyed it.  Cambria is one of those little towns that I've wanted to explore a bit more, but usually my travel partners don't want to stop.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 14, 2020)

Avila is a horrible tourist trap now. It used to be beautiful. Cayucos the draw is the beaches slight past it. There are places you can pull off the road and walk down the bluffs and the beaches are really cool. Have little outcropping caves with quartz crystals all over the walls. Cambria... is an old person town. If you like antiquing there's that. Has a nice mom n pop Italian restaurant. Otherwise not much there.


----------



## Simo (Apr 14, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Avila is a horrible tourist trap now. It used to be beautiful. Cayucos the draw is the beaches slight past it. There are places you can pull off the road and walk down the bluffs and the beaches are really cool. Have little outcropping caves with quartz crystals all over the walls. Cambria... is an old person town. If you like antiquing there's that. Has a nice mom n pop Italian restaurant. Otherwise not much there.



That's a pretty stretch of coast; I recall visiting various towns along it, some years back...around Morro Bay/San Simeon seemed really nice; very sparsely populated for being on the ocean. 

Looking at the map, I noted Big Sur to the north, and had to giggle: all I can think of are those funny waterbed ads 

Whatever happened to waterbeds???


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 14, 2020)

Made my first tiktok video


----------



## Mambi (May 2, 2020)

Yesterday was Beltaine, a special celebratory day for Pagans and Wiccans (like  me). I was able to start the day with a beautiful sunrise ritual gemstone cleaning, then took the whole family for a wonderful day in  the park. Later that night we had a friend come over who's also Wiccan (our province allows for screened "bubble families" to get together during COVID nowadays as we're doing good corona-wise, and she's our bubbly girl!)  and opened a blessed circle and did Tarot readings and other really fun "witchy" things. Afterwards when the kids went to bed we partied literally all night...laughing and dancing and "playing". (Beltaine is a sexually charged day <coy smile>) 

I was the only furry there <pout>, but everyone's comfortable with it so I was even able to dance in my ears/tail/fangs/collar!!! <squeees in joy> Normally I only can do that alone or with other friends, so sweet!!! Awesome holiday celebration!!! <giggle>


----------



## Mambi (Jun 3, 2020)

I GOT A NEW GRAPHICS CARD TODAY!!! <EXCITED SQUEE!!!> Nvidia Geforce GTX 1660 super, 6GB DDR6 memory, very nice!!! https://www.techradar.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1660-super


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jun 3, 2020)

I pooped


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm alive


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 4, 2020)

Got some stuff off of my chest that's been eating away at me for years.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 4, 2020)

I mopped the floor. Now it is too clean to step on.


----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 4, 2020)

well joining the fandom and got some Chinese food ^^


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 4, 2020)

Just got my reference sheet done from an artist I commissioned from.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 4, 2020)

Not much just relaxing and my graduation is next week


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 4, 2020)

My high school graduation class of 2020


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 4, 2020)

My final sendoff before college in the fall


----------



## Sairn (Jun 4, 2020)

Received my new smart watch today ^^


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 4, 2020)

Playing Gta went well because they were nothing but empty lobbies! That and I only played with my dad, which made it better!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 4, 2020)

Also, I got a raise.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 4, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Also, I got a raise.



Very nice!


----------



## DingRawD (Jun 4, 2020)

I was drawn as a pyromaniac


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 4, 2020)

DingRawD said:


> I was drawn as a pyromaniac
> 
> View attachment 87721



Very nice!


----------

